# 2011 Tran Cat 180V



## Money_mike (Nov 21, 2011)

2011 Tran Cat 180v 
2012 175 etec 400 hours
New gel coat hull,console and deck about 8 month old
New T-Top
New stereo 8-8” speakers,amp,eq and Bluetooth controller
New seats
New gauges 
Recently powder coated all aluminum metallic grey
1 power pole 
Garmin 546s gps
Runs shallow, about 40-42 mph top speed 
2 live Well 
30,000 OBO
Any questions Text 361-648-4566 or pm.


----------

